# NREMT timed out question



## oc_emt (Sep 25, 2013)

My brother took his nremt basic test yesterday, his test timed out at 107 questions. He ran out of time hitting the. 2 hr limit.  Can anyone tell if they had this and what was there end result . Thank you.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 25, 2013)

oc_emt said:


> My brother took his nremt basic test yesterday, his test timed out at 107 questions. He ran out of time hitting the. 2 hr limit.  Can anyone tell if they had this and what was there end result . Thank you.



He'll know today. However, in most cases, if you run out of time, it's a fail.


----------



## emt58 (Sep 25, 2013)

If I remember correctly that is a definite fail. The test has a 120 minute limit for a reason.  

A key to passing the NREMT is to not overthink each question, and in this situation it sounds to me he was taking too much time. The test is challenging because it wants you to think and second guess your gut but when you over analyze the question or your answers you end up beating yourself. 2 hours is a ton of time to answer a max of 120 questions. It is by far the strangest test I've ever had to take... it just seemed like it had a mind of it's own, and to a certain extent it literally does.


----------

